# OT: DMSO on sprains?



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Sprained me ankle on a high speed front wheel wash...it looks suck, all balloony and discolored!
Has anyone here used DMSO (Dimethyl Sulfoxide) w/ sprains to speed up healing? Feedback appreciated; TIA.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear, that sucks!

I sprained my ankle a couple times playing sports in HS, just keep in mind that it takes A LONG TIME for your ankle to be as stable as it was, even after it heals and feels ok so wear a brace and high tops for a good 6 months. 

Not sure on the DMSO altho ice and elevation are really important, but I'm sure you know that...


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

davec113 said:


> ...altho ice and elevation are really important, but I'm sure you know that...


Yup... and vitamin I. I'm just hoping to promote a bit more circulation to help it heal faster, figuring if the NBA, NFL, and martial arts outfits use it on their athletes to the same end, I can too.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Tape it up. Wear a brace and heal in the winter


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

Pau11y said:


> Sprained me ankle on a high speed front wheel wash...it looks suck, all balloony and discolored!
> Has anyone here used DMSO (Dimethyl Sulfoxide) w/ sprains to speed up healing? Feedback appreciated; TIA.


DMSO has been around for at least 30 years now with no real acceptance as a healing agent other than via underground word of mouth.

It probably won't hurt, but it did little for me 30 years ago when I tried it other than to leave a wierd taste in my mouth. ( No you don't drink it, but get any on your skin on and you taste it... )

- Booker C. Bense


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Be careful when you use it, it will transfer anything on the surface of your skin into your blood stream.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

bbense said:


> DMSO has been around for at least 30 years now with no real acceptance as a healing agent other than via underground word of mouth.
> 
> It probably won't hurt, but it did little for me 30 years ago when I tried it other than to leave a wierd taste in my mouth. ( No you don't drink it, but get any on your skin on and you taste it... )
> 
> - Booker C. Bense


Yes, understood about it being topical altho there are uses of it for ingestion. 
Just wanted to know if anyone else uses it, or have used it to help recovery.

I found this when I dug around: http://www.medical-library.net/dmso.html

And, my faith in FDA... if they can allow a 'drug' which can cause 'greasy anal discharge' to be on shelves, and not this stuff...you do the math. :skep:


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Be careful when you use it, it will transfer anything on the surface of your skin into your blood stream.


Yup, that point was also made abundantly clear...soap and water on hands and surface of application prior to use and no contact w/ anything for at least 15 mins after use. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

as old as I am I have found out the best stuff for ankles is ice...yep ice

I played in basketball leagues for years and was always spraining my ankle....

*DO NOT TRY AND USE YOUR ANKLE WITHOUT TAPE OR BRACES*.... the old wives tale was it will get stronger faster without tape or braces(this is false)....if this was true you wouldn't see all basketball players with ankles taped up

I would use this brace around the house

]and this one for activities such as long walks on the beach (sorry that was something else) long walks and getting back on bike or any activity that you are bouncing around...the laces make it really stiff

I usually ride with* both* after an injury

each time you feel a twinge you have 100 more days till it heals fully....remember this rule and always wear a brace for 100 days after it stops hurting or re-tweaks

trust me on this !!!!


----------

